# Stuck on GELI passphrase for disk1p3



## Nyakov (Jan 10, 2019)

Greetings!
I really need help. The problem is:
1. FreeBSD 12 with latest update
2. Default install with encrypted root on SSD
3. Used some time.
4. After reboot, I cannot get to system. After first ask for passphrase(and accepting it) system throwing some errors and asking passphrase second time.
Mostly system don't accepting passphrase at second time, and 2 times(when it accepted it) I get something like - "cannot find root"

See attached file for details. I cannot copy-paste from boot screen so I take photo.

Any thoughts on diagnostic?
Is there any hope for me to extract configs from /etc/ ?

I have not so much of experience and totally lost here.

Now I am trying to attach pool from another system.

```
geli attach /dev/ada0p3
Enter passphrase:
geli: Wrong key for ada0p3.
geli: There was an error with at least one provider.
```
The other system also asking me passphrase on boot.


----------



## Emrion (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello,

Are you sure of the layout of your keyboard? It could be US at the moment you type your passphrase despite you use a non-US keyboard.


----------



## Nyakov (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes, I am sure. It is US.


----------



## Nyakov (Jan 10, 2019)

Now I am trying to attach pool from another system.

```
geli attach /dev/ada0p3
Enter passphrase:
geli: Wrong key for ada0p3.
geli: There was an error with at least one provider.
```
The other system also asking me passphrase on boot.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2019)

Did you perhaps also used a keyfile besides the password? The password might be correct but if you don't have the correct keyfile you still won't be able to unlock it.

I once had an encrypted external HD. Reinstalled my desktop and forgot to backup the key. So I instantly lost 2TB worth of data on that external disk because there's no way to unlock it. Using file recovery tools trying to find a 64 byte file filled with random data was a lengthy and utterly futile exercise.


----------



## Nyakov (Jan 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Did you perhaps also used a keyfile besides the password? The password might be correct but if you don't have the correct keyfile you still won't be able to unlock it.



I used default FreeBSD12 root on zfs install. It changed geli rutine from 11, as I read, and I don't really understand what he is doing.
Does it uses key file by default?


----------

